# Beware



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From Twitter today:

2 girls from“BISC school were kidnapped from their car this morning on the unmade road between Hyper 1 supermarket and the Cairo Alex Road”

I have not seen anything in the news about it, I doubt we will anyway...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No they will keep it quiet.. as you and others who have lived here for any length of time, kidnappings go on all the time but it just doesn't get the publicity


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Were they expats or Egyptian?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

apparently the girls were released later in the day after family paid ransom


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> apparently the girls were released later in the day after family paid ransom



Yes it is a good money earner


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Stay safe you all.


----------

